# turkish tumbler



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm showing you this AWESOME!! Turkish tumbler Aka Prince!!
not only he used to be great in the air (tumbling) but he also has a great colour as you can see in this pic down below. Thats where you pigeon experts come in, we believe that the "Prince" had pmv but recovered greatly it took some time though but now his healthy his head is not straight as you can see in the pic, he occasionally leans his head to the right and he has paired up with another tumbler but he cant mate with her because he cant get on top of her im beginning to this it has something to do with his head leaned to the right please help me out guys it will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Oh, Prince is just lovely. So he was diagnosed with having PMV? How does his poop look?

Have you given the bird brewers yeast (B Complex, follow with probiotics) and extra calcium/D3, those are crucial for nerve function and depleted in many cases of PMV.*


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

no i havent i dont really know what to do, his poop is healthy and he eats like a healthy pigeon. his that kind of pigeon when he wants to land he tumble his way up and keep on flying for hours anyway thank you skyking for the response but do i have to do all that in order?? and for how long mate  please give me more information and where to get the items


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is an excellent thread on PMV from one of our foremost experts on the disease:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=88668&postcount=1

You can get brewers yeast and probiotics from any pigeon supply place. I would suggest a liquid calcium with D3 for this bird as it is easier to assimilate.

he may just be in excellent health and the residual effects of PMV may or may not go away, but I certainly would try. *


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you so much  ill let you know the results


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a Lahore with PMV and once she recovered she still had "flashbacks" where she would get twitchy, especially when stressed over something. She also never laid eggs again.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

that sucks lahores are a great breed of pigeons,
i had another tumbler with a pmv and recovered but he always leaned his head to a direction but
i gave it to my cousin who also fly turkish tumbler and he recovered 100% he said " i fed it garlic everyday" and now you cant tell if that tumbler had pmv before


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nWoAhmad said:


> i gave it to my cousin who also fly turkish tumbler and he recovered 100% he said " i fed it garlic everyday" and now you cant tell if that tumbler had pmv before


*THIS! I did that with a rehabilitated bird who started walking in circles and falling. I gave it B complex, calcium and garlic for a few days and haven't seen a recurrence.*


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

For how long does that tumbler fly as in hours and how many tumbles when it tries to land


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome!! so i might do what he did and feed it garlic, hopefully i see some results 
and about your question pigeonbigguy11- prince flies for hours but when he was healthy i didn't fly him alot because they were alot of hawks where i live and he takes so long to land so i didnt wanna risk him also prince tumbles while flying and when his trying to land about 15-20 tumbling and he tumbles alot when his flying around  his from an excellent breed!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can use a good human grade allicidin/garlic cap, that is what I did, it gave quite an awesome dose.1/4 human serving *


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

I've read your thread about garlic it was amazing great info.
can you give me a name of garlic caps i could buy from pharmacy/supermarket that has a lot of garlic goodness in it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This is one of the best, but you can use any brand capsule, that has basically the allicidin in it:

http://www.healthbeyondhype.com/prl/allicidin-vcaps-p-148.html

I used it on one bird for over 2 months as it was healing from a broken leg and he got the most beautiful thick feathering I have ever seen....side benefit. LOL*


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

haha Awesome!! is this 1 garlic cap per day or 2 garlic caps per day??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nWoAhmad said:


> haha Awesome!! is this 1 garlic cap per day or 2 garlic caps per day??


*I only give one per day, and I slick it down with a drop of neem oil to get it down their throat. If you have never given one, it is not hard, but you have to be very careful. *


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hii,, i like get a good pair tumbler high flyers can u please for good pair


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you skyeking for taking the time to answer my questions i really appreciated


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

aslam i live way iin australia and what i can read is that your from india and im not experience with shipping pigeons if thats possible.


----------



## Pratham mayur (Aug 30, 2012)

*prince*

hello dear brother how are you....? I M Pratham Mayur from India. I just red about the neck problem of prince. Now how is the prince and what about the neck it remain same or its became all right.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hello friend, im good thanks hope you doing well, well prince is doing abit better then before  but there is a slight twist to the neck which is an improvement from before thank god.


----------



## Pratham mayur (Aug 30, 2012)

*prince*



nWoAhmad said:


> hello friend, im good thanks hope you doing well, well prince is doing abit better then before  but there is a slight twist to the neck which is an improvement from before thank god.


friend how are u....? since how long the prince is have dis problem....? if dis problem come to bird recently like within 50 to 60 days, then it is 100 percent curable. and prince will mate again and gives eggs and babies. am sure.


----------



## Pratham mayur (Aug 30, 2012)

friend dis problem is new like with in 50 to 60 days then it is 100 percent curable.... m sure prince will mate again gives eggs and babies.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

what is this injection you talking bout friend please share


----------



## Pratham mayur (Aug 30, 2012)

friend dis injection use for humans especially for nerves weakness problem.name is NUROBIN. as u know many human use anti bio-tic drugs use for animal and birds too. take 1.5 ml quantity of nurobin and inject to under part of the wing. i mean middle bone part, not directly to the bone very next lair side of the bone. if d neck is bending left inject to right wing and if d neck is binding right inject to left wing. as soon as u inject dis please take 5 to 6 tea spoon of small grains (small seeds) and put into your mouth then take plenty of water to ur mouth and blow grains and water together into prince mouth then keep prince on floor. after 2 or 3 minutes bird will start blowing out the grains and water. dis will repeat for 3 to 4 times and then u have to blow only water again. and let the bird relax for a day. and u have do this treatment morning like 10 to 11 am. and from next day u must keep the prince in bit hot sunlight for 3 to 4 hours to 10 to 15 days and every day morning and evening u have to twist the head and neck of the bird and pull it straight and u will get some sound and vibration in d neck, if u do like dis d joints and blacks will open. do it for 10 to 15 days. and we will do the same method to our birds. 
and u can see d miracle in prince, u will not find even the symptoms of neck problem. and 100 percent prince will mate and gives eggs and babies. u need not to worry about it 
just do it in d name of god. ANIMAL AND BIRDS WILL NOT SPEAK TO USE ABOUT THEIR PROBLEM, BUT WE CAN SPEAK TO THEM. PRATHAM MAYUR.


----------



## Pratham mayur (Aug 30, 2012)

dear friend we keep only long time flying tumblers. they fly nearly for 10, 11 up to 13 and half hours with out even single rest. once it start flying in the morning they sit back only in the evening like 6, 7 or 8 pm. and they will not fly together like 2,3,4 or 5. they fly alone i mean single. we conduct tournament for dis tumblers. do u have same performers wid you.
PRATHAM MAYUR.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

yes pratham my tumblers fly for a long time


----------

